# How do you know if u have an actual baby bump?



## angelface29

I'm confused on whether or not i actually have a baby bump or if its all just fat, If you have a bump does it jiggle at all? mine jiggles but its also somewhat firm....is it a bump?


https://www.facebook.com/album.php?...o.php?pid=1533370&id=1020969424&ref=fbx_album
https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...?pid=1552231&fbid=1534163506960&id=1020969424


----------



## Mummy to be x

been wondering this my self, im wondering if its my little one or maybe i have just piled on the pounds!


----------



## Xaviersmom

I had a little bit of a gut when I got pregnant and when I'd lay flat on my back, it'd go flat-ish. Now when I lay on my back, the bump sticks out.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Try sucking in your stomach. Whats left is probably a baby bump :)


----------



## lindblum

The bump bit will feel firmer than the fat bit and at about 19 weeks you usually can feel it just below your belly button. Most 1st timers bumps' start to show around 4months/17weeks. So most likely you are seeing your bump :) 

My fatty bit sits on top of the bump, there doesn't appear to be any fat in front of my uterus, I think it is pushing the fat upwards and on top. I don't know if it's the same for all.

congratz x


----------



## angelface29

thank u! is it normal to have a flabby belly even if u have a bump?


----------



## Mummy to be x

yeah course its normal hun, once your bump gets bigger though you wont see no flab hehe x


----------



## mrs_park

Xaviersmom said:


> I had a little bit of a gut when I got pregnant and when I'd lay flat on my back, it'd go flat-ish. Now when I lay on my back, the bump sticks out.

LOL that's what I do!!! I love lyi g on my back in bed feeling my tummy coz I know what's sticking out is my bump :happydance:


----------



## lindblum

Check out this thread loads of pics of bump - all lovely shapes and sizes :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures.html


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

hehe im just sticking my stomach out proud.... I finally got an excuse to be fat haha


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jojo-Mummy said:


> hehe im just sticking my stomach out proud.... I finally got an excuse to be fat haha

LOL i felt like this today as i was going through mcdonalds drive through! :haha:


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

oh and if I see someone look ing at me I make sure I start rubbing the bump so they know its baby haha


----------



## minkymoo

lindblum said:


> The bump bit will feel firmer than the fat bit and at about 19 weeks you usually can feel it just below your belly button. Most 1st timers bumps' start to show around 4months/17weeks. So most likely you are seeing your bump :)
> 
> My fatty bit sits on top of the bump, there doesn't appear to be any fat in front of my uterus, I think it is pushing the fat upwards and on top. I don't know if it's the same for all.
> 
> congratz x

My 'fat' is at the top too, like I have 2 bumps (I was quite slim before!!) But the bottom is now getting bigger than the top! When I am bloated my bump looks as though it starts right under my (ENORMOUS) boobs i.e. about 7 months along!!

x


----------



## kiraelliott

I wasn't slim before but my fat is certainly being pushed to the top!! lol so glad it's not just me, I thought from looking at other photos in the past that i'd get a bump at the bottom to begin with, not an all over rounded 30 week looking shape so soon! lol


----------



## minkymoo

kiraelliott said:


> I wasn't slim before but my fat is certainly being pushed to the top!! lol so glad it's not just me, I thought from looking at other photos in the past that i'd get a bump at the bottom to begin with, not an all over rounded 30 week looking shape so soon! lol

I'm with you girl. 

I just lie to strangers that I'm further along because I get tired of their 'oooh you're a bit big for 4 months love' remarks.

Pss off witches!!


----------



## ttcgeordie

that looks all bump to me hun and a lovely one at that xx


----------



## kiraelliott

minkymoo said:


> kiraelliott said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't slim before but my fat is certainly being pushed to the top!! lol so glad it's not just me, I thought from looking at other photos in the past that i'd get a bump at the bottom to begin with, not an all over rounded 30 week looking shape so soon! lol
> 
> I'm with you girl.
> 
> I just lie to strangers that I'm further along because I get tired of their 'oooh you're a bit big for 4 months love' remarks.
> 
> Pss off witches!!Click to expand...

lol Yeah, everyone says to me "Are you sure there's just one baby in there?!"... charming! But if you think about it, at 18 weeks you're 5 months pregnant... how mad is that?!


----------



## angelface29

ttcgeordie said:


> that looks all bump to me hun and a lovely one at that xx

awww. thank you! i thought i was just fat.


----------



## EmyDra

I had a jellish belly to start with. It's very firm all over now, even right at the top! Hope it stays this firm afterwards but also goes flat :haha:

My bump looks quite a lot like yours actually x


----------



## DH_TTC

Mummy to be x said:


> Jojo-Mummy said:
> 
> 
> hehe im just sticking my stomach out proud.... I finally got an excuse to be fat haha
> 
> LOL i felt like this today as i was going through mcdonalds drive through! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Me to girls... Love it! hahaha


----------



## below zero

As Xaviersmom also said, try lying on your back and see if the bump sticks out. Till 14 weeks or so, I too was thinking it looks like fat not like baby, but on my back I would see a neat little ball.


----------



## tink23

yep i've still got a flabby belly but can feel firm uterus underneath so it's a combination. have always had a little bit of flabbyness but never noticeable before unless i pushed it out (lol!) 

so I know it's deffo the bump cuz I can't suck it in either!:happydance:


----------



## angelface29

below zero said:


> As Xaviersmom also said, try lying on your back and see if the bump sticks out. Till 14 weeks or so, I too was thinking it looks like fat not like baby, but on my back I would see a neat little ball.

yea theres a bump when i lie down!


----------



## Jem88

i think ive got a tiny bump but then a layer of wobbly fat sitting around it lol. i can defo feel a diff on the bottom part of my belly its hard an sticks out abit lol. but my mam mentioned the other day she could seen i had a little bump, but to me i just look fat lol :(


----------



## Angel_dust

Im not sure, i have a rounded bump that doesnt wobble...and also my jeans still do up and the bump is over the top of them, they are low cut jeans btw...but some of my higher waisted jeans dont fit any more. When i have flab i can squeeze my belly, it just feels hard and solid at the mo.


----------



## softballgirl5

I really need some help, I'm at a young age && I think I'm pregnant.. Do any of you know if "pre cum" can get you pregnant?? It was stupid to not use protection, but I really need help.


----------

